# Bluebird Acres 2020 Kidding Schedule



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Willa (F1 mini Alpine)X Dent (Nigerian)
Due :Feb. 8

Lickety (88% Boer)X Ace (Boer)
Due :Feb. 11-16

Elise (boerXalpine)X Ace (Boer)
Due: Feb. 11-16

Brooklyn (boerXalpine) X Ace (Boer)
Due: Feb. 11-16

Navi (Oberhasli) X Dent (Nigerian)
Due: Feb. 15

Mel (F2 mini Alpine) X Haze (F1 mini Alpine)
Due: Feb. 26

Henna (F3 mini Alpine) X Haze (F1 mini Alpine)
Due: Feb. 27

Elsa (Oberhasli) X Dent (Nigerian)
Due: Feb.27

Pip (F1 mini oberhasli) X Dent (Nigerian)
Due: Feb. 28

Rhythm (F1 mini togg) X Haze (F1 mini Alpine)
Due: March 5

Shasta (F2 mini Alpine) X Morgan (Nigerian)
Due: March 29

Eden (boerX Alpine) X Morgan (Nigerian)
Due: March 31

Lalia (Alpine/Ober) X Morgan (Nigerian)
Due: March 31

Delight (Nubian) X Morgan ( Nigerian)
Due: April 3

Skye (F1 mini Ober) X Morgan (Nigerian)
Due: April 3

Lilly ( Togg) X Morgan (Nigerian)
Due: April 3

Cherish (Nubian) X Morgan (Nigerian)
Due: April 4

Coco (Nubian) - not sure if bred (silent heat)

Jenny ( Saanen) X Recks (Nigerian)
Due: May 23

Boer Doe 1 (not yet named) X Boer buck
Unknown due date

Boer Doe 2 (not yet named) X Boer buck
Unknown due date

Here's all my ladies due this year. I did have one abortion around 2 months gestation in one not listed here . Probably a result of having to de-worm the doe real hard (new to me). Hoping for a great kidding season from this point on! I'll try and get pics to post of the ones coming due. Last year was a rough year as they were leased out and I wasn't there to do everything and there were some premie born, and doaor too big etc... Hoping for a better year now that they are back under my care. Willa is first up. She had quads prematurely last year and three were lost in the first day. She is 10 this March.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Glad your with your girls! Good luck on an easy happy deliveries! Happy kidding! And YES on pictures! Cant get enough of baby pics!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

yes pics! Plus pics of the does. lol I love photos. Good luck and happy kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wishing you an easy and healthy kidding season!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

First doe due possibly in a week. Feb 8 is day 150 but she's a mini so she could go as soon as six days on Feb 3. Willa  my old girl. This will be her last kidding as I'm going to retire her. Cross your fingers for pink  I need a doe kid. She's 10 years old in March and nothing wrong with her. She was a first born on my farm. The same year that my youngest son was born


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Willa is bred to Holland's Haven Dent


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Willa is so pretty! Sending pink thoughts your way(pray):kid3::kid3::kid3:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Due between Feb.11-16 are Lickety Split who is 88% boer, Elise (Boer/alpine), and Brooklyn (Boer/alpine). All bred to a fullblood buck. I need to get better pics of the Boer x ones, these are horrible. Elise doesn't look too heavy bred so I'm thinking a single.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

And the next is a ff oberhasli named Navi. She's as wild as the day is long so I'm planning to bottle feed her kids. She's a beautiful doe though. I have this pic from summer when I bought her. She's bred to Dent as well for Feb. 15 IF she took.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Its getting exciting!!!(dance)(dance)(dance)
Cant wait to see them ! :clapping:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All looking great.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I got the baby shed all cleaned out today! I bottle feed so this shed will be home the first few weeks. Getting so close! Bottles and heat lamp are on their way. Formula/colostrum and milking equipment for the moms are all ready to go. Now to just wait on babies.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I've been thinking Willa is the first to be bred but I'm beginning to wonder about Brooklyn. She was exposed to the Boer buck at a fellow breeders place but he told me he thought they got bred to where they would be due Feb 11-16, BUT she went from having zero udder to have one in a day or two, but it isn't hard and super full yet. She is a ff. The pic isn't that great and she is super hairy still but you can see her udder and where the teats are. I suppose I should give her a kidding trim. I added a pic with me marking the udder sides and the blue where her teats are. Her teats weren't even visible before.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You do not want her udder to be hard, It will be tight(full)(firm) eventually.
Hard, is a sign of mastitis. 

Does begin to fill 1 to 1 1/2 months prior to kidding.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I just meant it's still loose and not showing signs of being full. I used the wrong word. I've been around the block with mastitis, it's miserable. I was just shocked she went from nothing to that in just a couple days. Like


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya, they can do that over night.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Udder today. Getting there...first pic is Brooklyn. She's really growing that udder and her vulva is getting poochier. Also her ligs are dropping deeper and getting soft. Willa is the second pic. Her udder hasn't filled yet at all but she doesn't usually until just a few hours before kidding.So glad everyone got their copper bolus a couple weeks ago. I'm seeing several with fishtails. Brooklyn included. Hopefully those plus the loose minerals will have that remedied soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I finally got pics of the three Boer x does I have bred for late April. I'm not sure what they are crossed with but they are pretty good size so definitely a standard I think. Let me know what you think they may be crossed with. The one looks heavy Boer but the other two I'm not sure. I have to come up with names too as the previous owner never named them. Not very good pics but they were too busy chowing down.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Face shots, anddddd one is a feeder climber


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Good luck!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks! I can hardly wait for next hay season. It was a bad haying year here and most people weren't able to get second cut in. Can only find 1st cut so I'm feeding a lot of grain to compensate the protein


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Brooklyn looks like she has dropped. Her udder hasn't filled yet and her ligs are still there but she definitely looks like she's dropped compared to yesterday. No change in Willa, Lickety, Elise or Navi yet.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Good luck!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

sounds promising..happy kidding


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

No more progress yet, Brooklyn is getting a little more lovey than she usually is and her udder is slowly getting bigger. Willa definitely has softer ligs but still a ways to go. Soon.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

My 9 year old and I built our milking stand today. Just going to get a stall mat to cut down to cover the board so I can disinfect/ hose it down and the hook-over feeder for the front.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, nice work~!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Thankyou! I got it all finished and my prima heat lamp and bottles came in. I'm working on building a kid pen for the babies I'll be bottle feeding now. Hopefully I'll have it finished before they are born, trying to get this all done, plus homeschool and watch a toddler it's a lot.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

The girls are still holding the hostages  Willa is due today ...nothing. Her ligs are softer and she may be filling a little bit in her udder. Brooklyn's ligs are much softer but still there. No new growth in the udder department. Elise has went to teats up close to her body to hanging now and visible from behind, so she's beginning. Lickety has a poochy vulva but that's it and Navi...not a thing. Elsa isn't due until the 28th and she is HUGE. I'm thinking triplets.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Elsa


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Good luck


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Good luck!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Still not much going on. Lickety is losing her mucous plug today but nothing to report. I had three ladies come visit the goats today to decide who they want babies from. So that was nice to talk goats fora bit. I can never get enough of that.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok so Lickety Split the 88% Boer now has NO LIGS! She has full ligs when I checked her this morning. So she's moving very quickly. She doesn't have much of an udder so if she has more than one I may need to pull one. So she may end up going before the other two. Willa's udder has gotten a little Fuller as well since this morning and her ligs are soft. Elise has No udder but soft ligs. Watch everyone go at the same time tomorrow.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Here's Lickety, still eating of course


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Looking good! Happy kidding


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Just me again being annoying. Lickety is still holding her baby/babies hostage. She definitely has no ligs still but she ain't pushing or having goo and just eating and eating. Here is Brooklyn's little udder that is definitely starting to fill.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Isnt that frustrating? (headsmash) i have 1 doe left to kid. Everybody elsd was early..or on time. But noooooo :devil: not Chevy..she was due the 5th








So Im right there with ya!
:waiting:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Isnt that frustrating? (headsmash) i have 1 doe left to kid. Everybody elsd was early..or on time. But noooooo  not Chevy..she was due the 5th
> View attachment 171885
> 
> So Im right there with ya!
> :waiting:


It is Very frustrating! And I just know they will wait till Wednesday when I'm gonna be gone all day.  And they will all go at once.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

rebelINny said:


> It is Very frustrating! And I just know they will wait till Wednesday when I'm gonna be gone all day.  And they will all go at once.


That's the Doe Code talkin...LOL
Yep, as soon as you're by the car and say "they'll wait till we get home" they'll start screaming and pushin!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I am kinda sorta glad in a way that no babies have come yet as I still haven't finished the kid pen. I did a bunch today, just have to do the up/down slide door and it's finished! Yay! Taking a break now though cause the baby is awake. I am really not good at building, but I'm proud of myself for just getting in there and doing the best I can to make sure my goats are taken care of. I'm planning to build a 5 or so bottle holder into the plywood from outside the pen so they can eat from inside without me getting baby poo all over me when they jump on me lol


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I was gone almost all day today and no babies. I'm glad for that. However, Lickety tonight is all up in my space (she never is, she is very standoffish) and even stood right beside em letting me touch her and feel her udder and ligaments without moving at all. Her back end is even more mush than the last few days if that is possible and she has a long string of white mucous plug hanging. I'm going to be up checking all night I think. We have a snowstorm rolling in tonight and supposed to get 3-5 inches so I need to make sure they are warm if born.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sounds like she's getting really close. Happy Kidding!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

No goats born here yet, but I did go to look at some Boer bucklings today and put a deposit down on a future breeding buck. And now I'm smacking myself that I forgot to get a picture. He's a traditional but his twin is heavily dappled and he is registerable so I'm hoping maybe I'll get some more color from his babies. And I also brought this little guy home. I've been planning to get a pupper since moving to my new place for company/protection when I'm alone. I think we are making him Luca. Isn'tnt he cute?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well I just walked out and Willa went 0-60 since this morning. She's filled strutted and belly talking, up and down, pawing the ground. Definitely in labor.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Come on WIlla


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Not pushing yet but definite strong contractions


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh this is gonna be tough today. My older kids left with their dad to PA the rest of the week and my 20 month old is sick with a stomach bug. She was doing great yesterday and now she just started throwing up again. And Willa is very shortly to kid and Lickety had a long sting of goo when I went out 15 min ago so she may be soon too and I have NO HELP with babies and my daughter. And I HAVE to pull Willa's kids as soon as they are born.  My daughter is so sick she won't let me put her down without breaking her little heart.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Two doelings. Will post pics when dry. Both textbook kidding nose dives. Willa did great!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Take care of your kids (2&4footed) pics can wait.
Congrats on the twin Doelings!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Willa's doelings


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I love the little swiss marked she's adorable ( I'm partial to swiss marked though) They're BOTH beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

They are both absolutely beautiful:inlove:Congrats!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Had twin bucklings born to Lickety this morning around 6:30 am. One smaller DOA, she had them outside and of course it was like 10 degrees. The bigger boy was near dead when I got him. Rushed him in the house to a hot water bath. He actually stopped breathing but I got him back. He's doing great now. Will get pics in a bit. Do glad I woke up early for work and happened to see Lickety out the window with stiff hanging off her, if I hadn't I would have lost them both. Also if anyone knows, Lickety is 88% Boer registered and the sure is a registered fullblood Boer. Can this buck kid be registered?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

And here's one if the stinkers of Willa's trying to escape the tote.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awww, willas little one is so cute! Congrats on the one boy. Sorry you lost the smaller one Great job on saving the bigger one though. 

I can't help much with the boers. I think(?) He can be. I believe they changed rules in 2018 to allow lower percentage bucks to be registered, but I am not 100% sure so don't take my word for it!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Here is Lickety's surviving buck kid. 6lbs soaking wet and all ears.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What cuties you have!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, so cute.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Brooklyn and Elise have soft ligs, no more udder development really though. Mel is at day 147 and Henna and Elsa at day 146 and Pip at 145. Rhythm is at day 139. Gonna have a bunch in a short time, at any moment.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh boy! I hope you are ready. That sounds like alot of work! I always find myself trying to help the doe push...lol only in my head. It is exciting and draining for me! I pray all goes well and all babies are healthy & full of energy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Happy Kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

A lot going on here tonight. Brooklyn and Pip both have lost their ligs and both have udders quite full. Mel is stretching as far as she possibly can, I imagine repositioning kids. Should be having babies later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my...you better get that coffee brewing, and get those warm clothes ready! You may have a busy night! Good luck..sending prayers for easy kidding & healthy kidds!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Thankyou! Yes I have hot coffee in me, I've been checking every hour. I may try to get some snippets of sleep but not much, supposed to start snowing at midnight.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well...we know where you will be around 1a.m....right? :haha:
Bring out the muck boots with extra socs!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Most definitely! I'll post pics tomorrow most likely lol.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yay(dance):goatkisswoot)love the kidd pics! Cant wait to see them!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh wow! Sounds like you are about to get really busy, really soon! Coffee is a lifesaver. I don't know how one could ever function during kidding season without it!

Happy kidding! Can't wait to see all the little ones!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

No babies yet but Brooklyn has goo and obviously in the final stages of labor. Going out now with towels, lube and coffee. Did I mention we are having a blizzard?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She's almost ready to push and her sister, Ede, is right by her side for moral support. Kinda blurry but check out that udder! Not bad for a ff.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oooh, can't wait to see her kids! (dance)

That is a nice looking udder! Not bad for a FF at all! I wonder how much she will milk out. You will have to update is us on that once/if you start milking her!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh my, nice udder!, good luck!
I hope its a textbook kidding for you!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Get the baseball mitt! With that udder , those kidds are gonna fly out! Good luck & cant wait to see babies!!!!(dance)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Come on girl. 
We want to see babies.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I swear I feel like she's fighting labor. She has very strong contractions but not pushing and walks backwards like she's trying to walk through it. No heavy pushing but she's definitely almost there! I'll definitely get pics of that udder after she kids. She's alpine/Boer cross but her dam is a milker at a very popular small dairy farm near me and they don't keep does unless they produce a gallon or more so she has good milk genetics. And I'm posting a pic of Mel because she is super uncomfortable. She was due yesterday and I'm thinking she may go today too. She's all wet, goober went out in the rain.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Mel is definitely in labor too. She's in that kidding posture laying down and her tail keeps arching and her ears are back. I'll be catching two does kids at the same time, just watch.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Question, Brooklyn had amber goo, I've went in and she is fully dilated, I can feel the sacks right past her cervix. When my hand is there, she pushes but when I take it out she stops and just continues to stay standing and walking backwards when she contracts .Should I wait?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

That sounds a little strange to me. I mean, you can definetly wait for a little longer, but at this point, if it was me I would be going in. Something sounds off, if she is that dilated and not pushing at all.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Just came back out after 30 min to warm up and get in and see what's up with Brooklyn and Mel has a bubble!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Yay! Hopefully her kidding goes smoothly, and brookly will follow right behind her!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Something definitely doesn't feel right with Brooklyn. I got my hand in there and then hit what feels like right cords and a wall. And I'm not feeling any bubble or legs or anything. Mel had a buck and doe so far and pushing again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you are feeling rings, you may have to help dilate her. 
Do not tear the rings, just lightly rub around the area to help loosen them. If she has had the amber goo and a bubble for over 30 minutes, she needs help. And you said you felt and then seen a kid bubble. See had to be pushing. 
Give her some calcium as well.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Congrats on the 2 kids so far! Can't wait to see all of them

Maybe brooklyn is just in early labor still? That kinda sounds like(minus the cord) my does that aren't fully dilated yet. I would just give her some calcium for now if she doesn't appear to be in distress. At this point, I would alert a vet or at least have them on speed dial just in case. If you are totally sure she is fully dilated you can get oxytocin from the vet. If you aren't absolutely 1000% positive though then don't use it or get a vets opinion first. She sounds like she has been in (at least early) labor for awhile so something doesn't seem right. These kids need to come out soon. I hope all goes well and she is just really making you wait.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Vet just got here to see what's up


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Vet just left. The uterus was twisted which according to my vet is rare in goats. We did get her uterus untwisted, but the baby was dead already. 10lb paint doeling. Brooklyn also had a tear about 5-6 inches in her uterus so I had to put her down. I'm  right now. I've had her since she was 2 days old and she was over 3 years. Her baby was gorgeous.  R.I.P Brooklyn


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh my, that is a rare thing to happen. So sorry you had to go through that:hug: How heartbreaking. Especially since you have had since her since she was very young. My heart goes out to you right now. 

That was a beautiful doeling. Brooklyn is up there with her now and they are together. May they rest in peace. 

How are Mel and her kids doing?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

SandyNubians said:


> Oh my, that is a rare thing to happen. So sorry you had to go through that:hug: How heartbreaking. Especially since you have had since her since she was very young. My heart goes out to you right now.
> 
> That was a beautiful doeling. Brooklyn is up there with her now and they are together. May they rest in peace.
> 
> How are Mel and her kids doing?


Mel and her twins are great! Mel is a seasoned momma and barely looked on labor then boom two kids. Textbook deliveries. Both babies up and eating within 10-15 min. Mel had them and within a half hour was outside eating hay.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

The doeling is standing up. She's a Mel mini-me. Buckskin with rusty color. Buckling is more of a gray buckskin.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

The Twins are amazing! So precious. I am so hurt you lost your doe & doeling. Im so glad you brought the vet in. Such a rare condition.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Moers kiko boars said:


> The Twins are amazing! So precious. I am so hurt you lost your doe & doeling. Im so glad you brought the vet in. Such a rare condition.


Yes, it was pretty crazy. I was trying to give her time. She was contracting but not pushing so I just thought she wasn't ready. When I gloved up and went in, it felt like nothing I've felt before and I've assisted hundreds of births. One more sad thing to put under my belt of experience.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes..it is a horrific situation. And the loss is devastating. You did everything right. How many people will have read this now know what to do, If their doe acts this way. If they reach in, and feel whats wrong. They can get better prepared, and call the vet. You are amazing. Like you said you have delivered hundreds. And now you've taught hundreds and saved thousand .


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Brooklyn. Congrats on the kids.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Yes..it is a horrific situation. And the loss is devastating. You did everything right. How many people will have read this now know what to do, If their doe acts this way. If they reach in, and feel whats wrong. They can get better prepared, and call the vet. You are amazing. Like you said you have delivered hundreds. And now you've taught hundreds and saved thousand .


Thanks for that. I hope it can help someone, but hopefully no one has to deal with it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry, that is very devastating.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh no I'm so sorry! ((HUGS)) RIP sweet girls


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Henna had buck/doe twins and Pip had a single buckling before I got up this morning. All the babies were clean and mostly dry and fed when I went out. I got home super late last night from work and I was exhausted and feeling sick and chilled so I didn't do night checks. Thankfully Henna is a good mom and Pip being a ff did pretty good too. I'm still waiting on Elsa, Elise and Rhythm. Should be anytime. Will post pics when my body doesn't hurt so bad.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh..Congrats on the new babies. Sorry about you not feeling well
Stop trying to have a goat temp! K? 
Hope all your girls do well and no.problems. Cant wait to see your pictures:goatkiss:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sorry you're sick, that's no fun when there's work to be done. 
Good mamma goats taking care of things so well.
Feel better!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

So sorry you aren't feeling so good. Kidding season definitely makes any illness feel much worse.

Congrats on all the kids! Good job henna and pip! 

Can't wait to see the kids. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry you are ill, get better soon.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. I'm feeling a bit better today. I was able to get some pics of the lil monsters. They are growing so big. I lost Rocky the premie Boer buckling overnight. There was something just not right with him, I'm just not sure what. He had a hard time sucking. He'd take in an ounce and I'd have to tube a little more in cause he'd suck and not actually take anything in. He just wasn't right. Last two pics are the babies who refuse at all cost to take a bottle so no good poses from them.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm so sorry you lost it the buckling. That's a shame. The others are oh my gosh cute! I love he little one in the last picture...great pose or no, it's adorable!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

So sorry you lost the little buckling 

Awww, look at all of them! They are growing so big. They are so gorgeous!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im heartbroken you lost the buckling. But if something was " not right" it might be for the best. Sorry:upset:
But your other little ones...Are soooo cute! They really need me to cuddle them..lol lol just grab them through the screen...I only have 17 they can play with...can you imagine? :imok:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Elsa had 2 massive bucklings this morning. Mini's but they are 9lbs anyway. Elsa has a gorgeous udder. Rhythm is due in two days and looking very close. Also a pic of the babies outside today. It is a very nice warm day here today so we are taking advantage.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

OMG those babies are adorable! Elsa is pretty too! I love Oberhasli


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Thankyou!


BethJ said:


> OMG those babies are adorable! Elsa is pretty too! I love Oberhasli


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

So cute! Did you put the pictures & add to our kidd #s? Its on the 2020 Kidding Tally!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Moers kiko boars said:


> So cute! Did you put the pictures & add to our kidd #s? Its on the 2020 Kidding Tally!


I did yes


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awww! Cute. Congrats! Love the pictures. Looks like everyone was having a blast!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Rhythm finally had her babies. 2 days late. She had triplets. 2 bucks 1 doe. The boys are huge. I really don't know how she fit all those in there. She's a mini togg. The doe is half the size of the boys. All these danglies ya'll, I'm getting overwhelmed here. I'll get dry pics in a bit.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Very sweet babies congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yep...bucklings have danglies!(rofl)
:goodjob:mama...beautiful kidds!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Elise is getting close. Likely today. Strutted udder, pawing the ground, isolating herself, contractions that mark her arch. 3 year old FF. Hoping all goes smooth. Posted a pic of her today this morning when she grabbed a quick bite to eat before she hid in the barn again.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Here's the pic


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Single buck kid, no issues. Perfect nose-dive. Taking a bottle like a champ. Sucked down 4 oz of colostrum replacer no problem. Big boy, maybe 8 lbs. Elise has a perfect ff udder and she is a DREAM to milk. Perfect location for the teats, easy to milk teats, nice big stream! Love it.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwwww how cute...Both babies! Beauty of a buckling! Fullblood, registerd? So gladMom did good! CONGRATS! please put him in our 2020 Kidding Tally! Love those pics!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awwwww how cute...Both babies! Beauty of a buckling! Fullblood, registerd? So gladMom did good! CONGRATS! please put him in our 2020 Kidding Tally! Love those pics!


Thank you! He's actually mixed. Elise is a 3/4 Boer/ 1/4 Alpine and the sire Morgan is Nigerian. This breeding wasn't supposed to happen lol She had a month and a half visit with a registered fullblood Boer buck and her and her twin sister Eden waited to get back home to come into heat and be bred


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, congrats.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Shasta, Eden, Appy, Skye, and Delight are all super close. I think Eden and Shasta may go tomorrow. Its day 150 for Shasta. Pictured is Elise' twin, Eden. And time to put more shavings down. 18 goats make a mess in a hurry.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Shasta had buck/doe twins about a half hour ago. Was a little rough. Thankfully I saw when she initially started pushing so I timed it a half hour. No progression. Went in and her cervix wasn't fully dilated at the bottom so as I was manually dilating it she was contracting and pushing a bubble through. First kid coming through had a head quite large for Shasta. She's an F3 mini alpine and this kid came out around 7 lbs which is big for a mini. His head was stuck and between me stretching her vulva, manipulating his head and legs and pulling for all I was worth it still took ten min to free his head. Buck of course. Next one came out no issues and much smaller around 4 1/2- 5 lbs. A doeling FINALLY! Im getting so many bucks this year ugh. I've done well with being able to sell them as bottle babies to pet homes but still...I can't sell them for nearly as much as a doe kid and I can't retain keeper does or fill doe reservations. Very frustrating. I did have someone wanting to reserve a doe kid out of Shasta but I told her I'm retaining this one. I only have one other retained this year. Anyway. Pics. These are not good pics. I'll get better ones once they are dry. The doe is the flashier one.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

You Did AWESOME! I understand big babies..I had about 5 big kids this year. You talk about bucklings...I have 18 kids..4 doelings. I understand


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Moers kiko boars said:


> You Did AWESOME! I understand big babies..I had about 5 big kids this year. You talk about bucklings...I have 18 kids..4 doelings. I understand


Wow! My numbers aren't quite that one sided yet, however I still have several more to kid so my count isn't finished. I've had 11 bucks 7 does so far and I lost the one doe and the rest have been sold/are sold at weaning except tequila from the first kidding this year and now this doe of shastas. Thankfully I only have 4 bucks kids left at the moment and 2 are sold at weaning, 1 is retained. All of my bucks this year have been insanely large for their breeds. I'm going to have to go back to no grain the last month.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you were there to help her. Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:goodjob: Congrats.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Eden kidded around 5:30 tonight. I got home at 5, threw a bale of hay to the goats and watered the chickens then went to take a peek at Eden. Less than five minutes and she was half-heartedly pushing while standing. Waited a few min, nothing coming and still small pushes regularly. I got the lube and went in, her cervix wasn't fully dilated. I manually had to dilate her. Thankfully it did so pretty quick. Bubble was right behind. Saw the hooves and smacked my head. Huge feet. I knew it was a big single buck. And I was right. Had to pull and manipulate his head through the vulva. Poor little momma. First timer and her boy is just shy of 8lbs. He's cute and leggy.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

He's adorable! I love his markings! Congratulations


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww hes a pretty boy! So glad you were there to help her! Awesome results!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww congrats, good job.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Apparition kidded today with twin bucks. I'm really over all these boys. I'm at 14-7 buck to doe. Meet Sultan and Sheriff. F1 mini-alpines.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw, they're sweet


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I seriously just had a huge post I just wrote and the server reset here ughhhh. 
Delight my Nubian dropped a SINGLE 6 lb buck yesterday evening. I had three doe reservations and she gave me a single nutter.  He is cute and I did have one buck reservation but I'm really sad about it. Morgan (sire) has given me now 6 boys out of 7 kids. F1 mini Nubian buckling, his new owners have names him Titan.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! Sorry about all the males.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute. 


Wow, almost all boys, that is not a good thing if you do not want bucklings or wethers. I am sorry.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I got surprised this morning by my very wild oberhasli doe (ff). She had a single baby but...ITS A GIRL!!! Finally!!! 
F1 Mini-Oberhasli doeling. Correctly marked and beautiful. I named her "Button". Her registered name will be Bluebird Acres Cute As A Button. I honestly think I would have cried if it was another boy. Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY 
Congrats.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok so a lot has been going on since I last posted here. Skye finally had her babies. Triplet bucks. And Beauty the new Nubian supposedly bred to a Nubian buck dropped twin elf ears doelings. Still waiting on one more alpine, Nubian, and saanen and three boers to drop. The first three aren't due until early July. I've sold all but 9 of my original heard of 25. These are the ones still left to kid and a couple for milk I'm pasteurizing for the babies. Once they all kid out I'll be selling the rest. That leaves me now with 4-retained doelings and 3 retained bucklings. I've got a clean weaned pen up and have them completely separated. I've brought in a Boer buckling and an alpine doeling from clean herds. So I have all babies left after the 9 adults are gone. It's very sad, but I feel better to not have animals with disease.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you are able to get everyone sold you want. Sounds like you have a good plan going forward.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Good luck.on your New Goat Adventure!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck to you.


----------

